# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  [Resolved] Dispute - CakeBoost

## Cooldude

*Accused Information

Dispute Date: August 31, 2019
Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name: mem...cakeboost.html
Instant Messenger username of Accused: Skype
Payment Method Information: Paypal


Dispute Information

What is the dispute about? WoW Classic Powerleveling 33-45
Dispute Thread Link: mmo...ns-mounts.html
Other Sites Scam Link: Scam Dispute - Cakeboost | EpicNPC Marketplace , Other sellers reporting scams against him too on EpicNpc (Dispute with CakeBoost | EpicNPC Marketplace)
Value of Trade Involved: $129.00 USD
Did you use a middleman?: N/A
Provide more information on what leads to the dispute: 

I ordered powerleveling, 33-45 in Classic WoW. I had the seller send me a PM to ensure it was actually him before ordering (still in my inbox). He told me it would take "around 1 week or so, probably less". Guarantees boosters use VPN, no bots, are pros etc.. First booster logs onto my account WITH NO VPN(didn't realize until later - since I didn't want to log in and add another IP to the mix), he plays for 2 hours, logs off, doesn't log back in for a couple days.

I literally had to babysit the boosters, DMing him on skype over and over cause the boosters aren't even playing at all, etc..

He says he will replace the booster over and over. This happens quite a few times and I begin to worry it's going to look suspicious with SO many boosters on the account. It's been over 2 weeks now and the boost is not done. He replaces the booster again and finally the last booster gets me to 45 and my boost is completed, over 2 weeks later.



I decide to give it some time before logging in so my IP doesn't look suspicious. I check battle.net and see that only ONE of the powerlevelers used a VPN, and it wasn't even the GEO-Location I told them to use. It was 12 hours away from where I live. I get nervous at this point and just cross my fingers hoping everything will be okay.

I get an email a week and a half later saying I've been banned for "Real World Money Transaction" aka powerleveling.

Seller refuses to compensate and won't budge at all. Says I agreed to "terms and conditions" and yet there is NO terms or conditions in his thread about what happens if a ban occurs. He directed me to the terms and conditions on his website, but I did not order from his website. He simply told me to just send him the payment through paypal directly and that was it.

Proof

All Required Proof stated must be provided or your claim would be deemed as invalid.
Instant Messenger Profile Screenshot:
https://prnt.sc/pbtrno 
https://prnt.sc/pbtruh 
Entire Conversation Screenshots: 
https://prnt.sc/pbt75s
https://prnt.sc/pbt7la
https://prnt.sc/pbt7uy
https://prnt.sc/pbt85a
https://prnt.sc/pbt8aq
https://prnt.sc/pbt8he
https://prnt.sc/pbt8nf
https://prnt.sc/pbt8v1
https://prnt.sc/pbt9zn
https://prnt.sc/pbtbra
https://prnt.sc/pbtbyj
https://prnt.sc/pbtc5m
https://prnt.sc/pbtd81
https://prnt.sc/pbtdjn
https://prnt.sc/pbtdqq
https://prnt.sc/pbtdx1
https://prnt.sc/pbte2a
https://prnt.sc/pbtese
https://prnt.sc/pbtexw
https://prnt.sc/pbtfch
https://prnt.sc/pbtfgu
https://prnt.sc/pbtfzd
https://prnt.sc/pbtgc1
https://prnt.sc/pbtgjx
https://prnt.sc/pbtgoe
https://prnt.sc/pbth26
https://prnt.sc/pbthaf
https://prnt.sc/pbthgz
https://prnt.sc/pbthmh
https://prnt.sc/pbthuy
https://prnt.sc/pbti1t
https://prnt.sc/pbti6j


Paypal Detailed Payment Screenshot:* https://prnt.sc/pbtjzr*
*Conversation Screenshots should contain the payment information involved if any*


Additional Information related to the Trade Dispute

Include any other information that may be helpful to the Trade Dispute.

*If I was just a ban I would be upset but probably let it go. The fact that I had to grind my teeth getting this guy to deliver a mere 33-45 boost for over 2 weeks, change boosters SO many times, etc.. is just extremely unprofessional and an absolutely horrible experience all around. Ban probably could have been avoided if the boosters used VPNs as promised, and if they actually worked. Instead I'm sure there were at least 5 different boosters on my account, for a simple 33-45 boost.

----------


## DvASystems

User has been notified.

----------


## CAKEBOOST

hey there, as i've mentioned before service was completed and your ban will expire in 2w and u'll have your character ready

----------


## CAKEBOOST

also customer found us via epicnpc. ownedcore has nothing to do with it

----------


## CAKEBOOST

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/new...ter-games.html

----------


## DvASystems

In this case it has no meaning because you are still supplying the same boosters for both sites and are getting users banned by being extremely sloppy.
Refund this user.
Even EpicNPC came to the same conclusion.
If you continue to argue we'll revoke your temporary access.

For further review:
We do not handle disputes if they are based on another site BUT we do handle disputes if the *seller* has a huge potential to *harm* our site.
Eryxon's post is about cheats and botting. It has nothing to do with selling a service where the boosters are being obvious about it and getting customers banned. That falls under false advertisement.

----------


## CAKEBOOST

where can i check rules of your website about getting banned?

----------


## CAKEBOOST

his account will get unbanned in 1 week and he will have 45 character

----------


## CAKEBOOST

anyway, refund done Screenshot - 725a291b8a8b87ad7a0a0d40d0c8f192 - Gyazo

----------


## Cooldude

Refund has been received

----------


## D3Boost

Closing this case as resolved.

----------

